# PS Vue guide displaying Greenwich Mean Time!



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, this is bizarre. The time bar down the left side of the guide is seven hours ahead of where it should be, but the correct programmes for the current time are displayed! It only happens on the app on a brand new Sony TV - the TV itself displays the correct time, derived from the home network. Fire TV boxes are showing the correct time on the PS Vue guide.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Look for a time zone setting in the app. It obviously does not use the TVs clock to determine the local time


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I have always found the apps on "smart" TV's to be mediocre at best. All the TV's in my house are "smart" tv's. I have Fire TV box/stick on all of them and never use the "smart" TV apps.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

longrider said:


> Look for a time zone setting in the app. It obviously does not use the TVs clock to determine the local time


Obvious suggestion, but certainly appreciated! Been there, done that. If there's a time setting in the app, I'm not seeing it. I wouldn't mind if it had the programmes to match.....


----------

